# Good all around frying pan



## general (Nov 2, 2005)

I've been looking for a good all around frying pan for a while. It seems that the consumer cookware companies like to segment your cookware into things like an omelette pan, saute pan, etc. Can any chefs out there recommend a good, non stick, 10 inchish all purpose frying pan that will be used to cook eggs, beef occasionally, chicken breast, etc? I'd like to keep it under $60, but am open to suggestions. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I don't know where you live but if there is a restaurant supply store in your neighborhood, try there. For every day, kick it around the kitchen non stick frying pan I use the heavy duty (riveted handle) Wear Ever 10" pan. I think I paid about $20 for one that came with an 8" omlet pan from Costco. You will want to stay away from the kind where the handle is held on to the pan by a screw. They don't last 5 minutes.

Jock


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Personally, 90% of my cookware, at home, is either cast iron or All-clad. Cast iron is great, but has it's limitations, and I love my All-clad. They do make some with a non stick surface, but it ain't cheap.


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

I go to the local rest. supply store also.


----------

